# Suche Notebook für WoW



## Enr@ge (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute ,

also ich suche ein Notebook um WoW zu spielen...eigentlich hab ich schon was gefunden aber ich bin mir nich ganz sicher obs auf dem auch gut läuft.


*HP Pavilion dv7-3110eg 
*
Wär nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob ich auf dem WoW mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann (also Sichtweite auf jedenfall sehr hoch und die anderen Sachen mehr so mittel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg enrage


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2010)

auch hoch keinesfalls, bei 4gb Arbeitsspeicher?? Ich hab einen ähnlichen Lappi und Spiele mit dem Addon Tweakwow mit Sichtweite 1600 Meter gucken aber dafür alles andere ganz runter (Auch Punktschatten aus) läuft dann ganz flüssig. Aber für Normale Blizzardeinstellungen Reichts nicht auch Hoch zustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2010)

Der Ram ist das letzte was das Notebook daran hindert WoW auf hoch darzustellen...
An sich sollte es auf jeden Fall ganz akzeptabel laufen, auf höchsten Einstellungen aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Menthos (27. Februar 2010)

Hey, ich habe mir zum Neujahr ein Laptop gekauft New Dell Studio 17
Damit kann ich wunderbar WoW spielen auch auf hoher einstellung, echt empfelenswert.


----------



## Darksasuke (27. Februar 2010)

Ne auf ultra würde es bestimmt nicht gut laufen aber auf ganz normalen einstellungen sollte es normal laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingcorner (27. Februar 2010)

Denke auch das Du es sicher spielen kannst, aber halt mit Abstrichen. Ich spiel selber auf nem "NB" (XPS1730), aber kann man mit dem HP auch nicht vergleichen.
Die Frage, was willst Du ausgeben (Preisklasse des HP?) und was erwartest Du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf meine Signatur hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Resch meinte in dem Thread das er mit ner 4650 und nem Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 (2,53 GHz) auf hohen Details flüssig spielen kann.
Das HP Notebook wäre ja ähnlich. 



> auch hoch keinesfalls, bei 4gb Arbeitsspeicher


Diese Aussage bitte getrost ignorieren und ganz schnell vergessen. Nicht das sich gefährlich falsches Halbwissen verbreitet.


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf meine Signatur hinweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja... AMD-CPUs bringen vorallem im mobilen Bereich weniger Leistung pro MHz als Intel-CPUs, also kann man einen 2,3 GHz AMD-Dualcore nicht wirklich mit einem 2,53 GHz Intel-Dualcore vergleichen.
Aber es sollte schon auf mittleren-hohen Details laufen, ja.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Februar 2010)

In dem Fall sollte in meinen Augen die Grafikkarte den Ausschlag geben.
Ich denke mal nicht das der Prozi bei WoW so völlig ausgereizt wird. 

Im Passmark bekommt die AMD CPU etwa 1400 Punkte. Damit liegt das ding auf dem Niveau von nem Intel Core2 6600 @ 2.40GHz.
Also wären das vielleicht 10-20% Unterschied zu nem größeren.


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2010)

Bei WoW weiss man leider nie so genau... 
Ich würde tendenziell aber eher sagen dass die CPU bei WoW deutlich ausgelasteter ist als die GPU, wenn die Schatten ausgeschaltet sind erst recht.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab fast das gleiche Notebook von der Ausstattung, und WoW läuft auf niedrig super flüssig auch bei 10er Raids, jedoch bei 25er Raids als Melee DD nicht zu spielen, da Dauerstandbild, irgendwie kriegt Prozzi und Graka das nicht hin. Schwenke dann immer auf meinen festen PC um da geht alles ohne Probs.


----------



## Enr@ge (1. März 2010)

ok ich werd mir des dann wohl nochmal überlegen...

also ausgeben würd ich bis 800 höchstens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein alter hat des auch immer gepackt aber der is jetz nach n paar jahren kaputt gegangen xD


----------



## Enr@ge (1. März 2010)

doublepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (2. März 2010)

Schau dir mal das bei notebooksbilliger.de an

*Packard Bell TJ75[Exklusiv-Angebot]*

Das kostet 699€, hat einen deutlich schnelleren Prozi und den nachfolger der 4650 drin. Damit kannst du sicherlich auch im 25er Raid bei hohen Details WoW flüßig zocken.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> bei 4gb Arbeitsspeicher??



was sonst.

Ram > All !!!111einsdrölf


----------



## Enr@ge (4. März 2010)

ich sag mal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enr@ge (4. März 2010)

der den resch gepostet hat find ich gut aber wär noch besser wenns einen auf dem niveau mit mehr zoll geben würde aber des is jetz nich soooo wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

